# Union Depot - Muskegon, Michigan



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This ornate little station, built in 1895 was near our hotel last weekend. It's now a visitor's center. IMO, it's visually striking enough to add plenty of interest, yet small enough to model.
















I may eventually make a more formal photo essay page, but for now, y'all will just have to settle for a folder of pix. I don't mind you downloading them for personal building ideas or amusement (that's why I'm posting them), but please ask if you want to use them for anything else.


http://s397.photobucket.com/user/steamnut1917/library/unionstation


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

That is really nice. Sort of a "Gothic Whimsey" style. Should be interesting to model. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

